# doubts about WES ECA



## njc1431985 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi All,

I have an MTech and BE in IT from India.

I have the following questions related to WES ECA which I am planning.

1) Do I need to do WES for both my BE and my Masters but not for 10th and 12th?

2) The WES reference number should go on each document or just on top of the sealed envelope? Do I need to bother college admin guys about including WES number on each document ?

3) The WES transcript request form should be inside the sealed envelope with college stamps ?

4) I read on WES site that they won't accept documents sent by college. For my BE, the transcript issuance process is such that I first get sealed envelope containing documents from college. And then I go to university office to get university stamps on top of the same envelope alongside college stamps. Will this work ?

Thanks for the help!

Regards,
Nik


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

njc1431985 said:


> 1) Do I need to do WES for both my BE and my Masters but not for 10th and 12th?



What the heck does 10th and 12th mean? If you are going to ask for information relevant to emigrating to Canada use terminology that means something in Canada. Those terms are meaningless here.





> 2) The WES reference number should go on each document or just on top of the sealed envelope? Do I need to bother college admin guys about including WES number on each document ?


What does the WES website advise you to do?




> 3) The WES transcript request form should be inside the sealed envelope with college stamps ?



Again, what does their website say?




> 4) I read on WES site that they won't accept documents sent by college. For my BE, the transcript issuance process is such that I first get sealed envelope containing documents from college. And then I go to university office to get university stamps on top of the same envelope alongside college stamps. Will this work ?



I would assume that everything should come from the Registrar's Office. The university should have a central Registrar's Office.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

njc1431985 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have an MTech and BE in IT from India.
> 
> ...


1. Yes, you need to do for both because for Master's to be evaluated they want Bachelor's details as well. Regarding 10th and 12th Secondary and Higher Secondary respectively, it's not needed as per their website. In fact I did not provide it when I got it done last year, however, I heard they are asking for it. I asked the question to WES and they themselves are confused and didn't get a clear answer, in fact I'm going with University degrees for my wife's assessment.
2. You can just put it on each envelope, they need this for sorting.
3. Yes and it's not an issue because University always puts in a sealed envelope. You just need to ensure when you receive it is signed and stamped at the envelope joins.
4. Getting it in sealed envelope is the right process but it should be from University(not college)


----------



## sidhu_sukhdev (Feb 17, 2016)

njc1431985 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have an MTech and BE in IT from India.
> 
> ...


hi..I don't have answer to your question.. sorry..but I want to know as you have done bachelor and post graduation ..you have sent 2 envelopes to WES or only 1?
I have done both from different universities.. so I think there will be 2 envelopes.. will it be OK to send 2 envelopes from single applicant?


----------



## karandeepwalia (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi,
For ECA from WES you would need to send both your Bachelors and Masters in order for them to you and ECA. It simply mean they will give you either 2 degrees (Bachelors + Post Graduate Diploma or Masters Degree) So, let them determine what is best for you. And if you're living in urban area please use Canada Post (7CAD) no use of paying 85CAD for International Shipping.

Thanks & Regards,

Karandeep Walia


----------

